# Aloha



## Mom96727 (Nov 15, 2017)

On Big Island, Hamakua side 
I just registered with this site as I am open to advice and tips. Doing my best with our 20 gallon long family Aquarium. We have;
1 Pleco
3 Otocinclus
4 Corydora
2 Neon Tetra
3 Coral Red Platy
Several Fancy Guppy
Lots of fry
Anubias Nana Petite
Java Moss
Phoenix Moss
50 cm LED Light Bar
Marineland Penguin filter
Flourish Excel Tablets 
And starting today using CO2 tablets

I am going for a more Avatar floating islands scene, but still waiting for the rest of the floating rocks, Glow sand and glowing plants. Also waiting for plants to grow in. I am avoiding fake plants as much as possible as they get so dirty and don't help enough. I already have some Glow sand mixed with the sand and sprinkled on some rocks. Looks really Kool at night when the lights are off. As we all know our options are very limited on Big Island and we have to be patient and order online. I have a few real coral pieces and a few shells that I cleaned well and added too. Unfortunately though, I can't find any shrimp to add to help with the cleaning. Learning as I go. And just a few months in so far. But plants are growing and fish are healthy.

Any tips or suggestions?


----------

